# Bath and Body Works 2018



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

B&BW has Fall stuff out now like Leaves and Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin but no Halloween yet. At least online and at my local store (just went yesterday). Was told it would be a few weeks before Halloween stuff popped up.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Going by what my local store manager told me, it'll be a little while longer before Halloween stuff is in stores...right now, we have the Fall preview going on, then the rest of the fall stuff will start showing up this month and near the end of the month, then, usually after that, in September, we see Halloween items in stores. Things are already showing up online, as has been stated, though, and Fall started coming out a little earlier than normal...so maybe Halloween will pop in a little earlier, as well. Only time will tell. 

There isn't a B&BW specific thread, I don't believe, but we have been talking about B&BW quite a bit over in the Fall/Halloween Fragrance Thread, if your interested.

https://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/196057-fall-halloween-candle-fragrance-thread-2018-a.html


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

As to your question...no, I haven't seen the new luminary, yet. No one has posted about it over in the fragrance thread, either...as I type this, anyway.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

The three wicks are adorable again this year! I got them a few weeks ago.
The wallflowers are online at BBW..adorable again also.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I've already bought some of the new Fall Wallflower refills, Fall Scentportables and used my B&BW app reward to get one of the new single wick Fall candles: "Leaves" made with essential oils. 

I am waiting until a good single hand soap sale goes on to get my Fall soaps, and as for the rest of the stuff like candles, body care, Halloween decor items, ect. I am trying to wait until more comes out and get it all at once with my coupon.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

I am very cautious of this company. I had a wallflower plugged in a couple of years ago, and it overheated causing a fire. If my daughter had not been home at the time, it could have been devastating. As it was, I had to replace the wall and a rather large section of carpeting.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Here is the Luminary. Not the best pic, but found it on Instagram a while ago.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

that doesn't look nearly as nice as the apothescary they had last year.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

X-Pired said:


> I am very cautious of this company. I had a wallflower plugged in a couple of years ago, and it overheated causing a fire. If my daughter had not been home at the time, it could have been devastating. As it was, I had to replace the wall and a rather large section of carpeting.



Oh wow, that’s horrible! I’m always cautious too, especially after buying a house, so I never ever leave one of these things plugged in unattended. I treat them just like burning candles.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

wickedwillingwench said:


> that doesn't look nearly as nice as the apothescary they had last year.


Ditto that!


----------



## weenbaby (May 7, 2014)

All this Halloween talk is getting me excited! I never really got into Bath and Body Works Halloween but I might look into it this year. I have a soap dispenser that's probably 8 years old now. I "splurged" and bought it when I started to rent my first apartment. We still use it to this day. 
Leaves smells super good and I love how BBW has white pumpkins.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I always keep those wallflowers plugged in 24/7 and never had an issue with them. They get warm but never worryingly so.

The only problem I have with them is they quit working with a month or two...and they're supposed to last much longer then that. The nightlight ones seem to die the fastest. I've taken to just buying the cheapest ones they sell and using them...I miss getting the pretty ones but the price they charge for them isn't worth it when they die that fast. The cheapest ones seem to last pretty long though.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

astorreinhardt said:


> i always keep those wallflowers plugged in 24/7 and never had an issue with them. They get warm but never worryingly so.
> 
> The only problem i have with them is they quit working with a month or two...and they're supposed to last much longer then that. The nightlight ones seem to die the fastest. I've taken to just buying the cheapest ones they sell and using them...i miss getting the pretty ones but the price they charge for them isn't worth it when they die that fast. The cheapest ones seem to last pretty long though.


100% guarantee. Just return them and they will exchange. Even without a receipt. You will get either the same one or something within that price range.


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

AstorReinhardt said:


> I always keep those wallflowers plugged in 24/7 and never had an issue with them. They get warm but never worryingly so.
> 
> The only problem I have with them is they quit working with a month or two...and they're supposed to last much longer than that. The nightlight ones seem to die the fastest. I've taken to just buying the cheapest ones they sell and using them...I miss getting the pretty ones, but the price they charge for them isn't worth it when they die that fast. The cheapest ones seem to last pretty long though.


I also used to keep them plugged in 24/7 and had done so on a regular basis for several years. That didn't prevent one from malfunctioning and starting a fire. As Spirits Vineyard said, it might be safer to use them with caution. A Google search shows that I am not the only one this has happened to. And it only takes one instance out of several hundred to burn a house down.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I haven't had any issues with mine, yet, but I do unplug them if we go out of town or are gone for awhile...just in case. I just wish the Wallflower scents lasted longer, really. I have only started using them last year...I much prefer wax melts and candles. I use wax melts/warmers more than any of them, as I have four cats and they are safer than candles. 

That said...I am so excited for all the Fall/Halloween stuff coming out!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

They are having their $3 hand soap sale, today! I happened to have a 20% off coupon, too, so I got my Fall soaps for $2.40, each...Sweet Cinnamon Pumpkin, Afternoon Apple Picking, Marshmallow Pumpkin Latte and Pumpkin Apple. I had a freebie mini item, too, so I got a Fall mini fragrance mist, too...Whipped Vanilla Spice. 

I asked about Halloween stuff and the manager said she actually has all the Halloween stuff in the back, but she is not allowed to put it out until at least two more weeks, closer to the end of the month. She told me they didn't send her as much as they usually do, though...

I saw they did have those foaming antibacs, though, in the Halloween styles already out.


----------



## Nstope (Aug 3, 2015)

Here are some better pictures of the Haunted House Holder. Not my pictures! Also included is a picture of a Vampire mini candle holder. I definitely need the Vampire and I’m thinking I need the Haunted House, depending on Price and what Yankee Candle has to offer this year.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

$5.50 Single Wick Fall candles, today, at B&BW!! I just went and grabbed myself a Marshmallow Fireside. I got another mini body spray, too...just love that Whipped Vanilla Spice scent!


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

well, the HH DOES look better in your photo, NStope. I might have to swing by and take a look. It might look nice with my boneys.


----------



## Sky (Sep 19, 2016)

I appreciate that BBW has Halloween items! I already got my soaps


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

nstope said:


> View attachment 555675
> View attachment 555677
> here are some better pictures of the haunted house holder. Not my pictures! Also included is a picture of a vampire mini candle holder. I definitely need the vampire and i’m thinking i need the haunted house, depending on price and what yankee candle has to offer this year.
> View attachment 555673


$98 ridiculous!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Halloween Candles and Soaps are up on the website!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Disappointing that none of the scents w/ the cute Halloween labels are spicy or woodsy....they seem to all be fruity (or just overall sweet notes).


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

Where did y’all find those pictures? Also where did you get that the price is $98? That’s ridiculous. I remember when we first started collecting them they were around $30. BBW seems to up their prices every year


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

randyl said:


> Where did y’all find those pictures? Also where did you get that the price is $98? That’s ridiculous. I remember when we first started collecting them they were around $30. BBW seems to up their prices every year


I thought it was about $50 last year...I HOPE I didn't pay $100!!! dh would KILL Me...i'd really be a corpse bride!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Spirits Vineyard said:


> Disappointing that none of the scents w/ the cute Halloween labels are spicy or woodsy....they seem to all be fruity (or just overall sweet notes).


Agreed. I will never understand Halloween themed candles, soaps and such that smell like summer berries or citrus! I might like those scents for Summer...but Fall and Halloween??? Um, nope.


----------



## randyl (Aug 11, 2015)

Just picked up the haunted house at my local bbw! It’s awesome. It is expensive at $98.50 but I was able to use a 20% off coupon. They have all their stuff in the back. You just have to ask nicely ?


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

randyl said:


> Just picked up the haunted house at my local bbw! It’s awesome. It is expensive at $98.50 but I was able to use a 20% off coupon. They have all their stuff in the back. You just have to ask nicely &#55357;&#56898;


it's gonna have to be really phenomenal for me to pay $100.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I hate that they changed the shape of their PocketBac sanitizers. I preferred the old, sorta square shaped ones. I have several holders,Frankenstein, the Bride, etc. that I can't really use with their stuff anymore.


----------



## Mae (Jul 29, 2012)

Nstope said:


> View attachment 555675
> View attachment 555677
> Here are some better pictures of the Haunted House Holder. Not my pictures! Also included is a picture of a Vampire mini candle holder. I definitely need the Vampire and I’m thinking I need the Haunted House, depending on Price and what Yankee Candle has to offer this year.
> View attachment 555673


Too. Much. Glitter.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

At least it's sealed in glitter.


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Just searched the website for Halloween and got a good result. Have not been in store yet. http://www.bathandbodyworks.com/t/halloween
Need to get the soaps for this year but the scents are not as Good. Use to be roasted marshmallow, green apple, pumpkins, candy corn and my someloved a black pepper.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

While I agree that some of the fruit scents are just...weird for Autumn/Halloween...their Vampire Blood is a staple for me.

I am seriously regretting not having money right now. I need to make some money fast so I can snatch some of these items up.

And I do NOT get the Haunted Houses...they are wayyy over priced. I mean everything at B&BW is expensive but these are stupidly expensive. They're cute but not cute enough to warrant ever buying them.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I collect enough things, I can't start collecting those B&BW houses, regardless of how cute or the price. I do like those small candles they have. I usually get a bunch of those.


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> I collect enough things, I can't start collecting those B&BW houses, regardless of how cute or the price.


I agree with you. So much is tempting though!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I don’t collect their haunted houses either (who has room for them all?) but I couldn’t resist the one last year. It was just skinny enough to hold a 3-wick candle, and it was the copper color that drew me to it. The others have just been “meh”. Paid $60 for it, but I’m sure it was probably orig. $100. One of the other reasons I bought it (really the main reason) was because it hides the 3 wick candles from your animals and you don’t have to worry about tails or whiskers catching fire!


----------



## SnowSpook (Aug 13, 2018)

Their Halloween candles are on sale online right now for $12.50 USD.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

I bought that HH and the Apothescary


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

I saw someone get three Halloween bath bombs in a haul video...but they only have one on their website :/

I called my closest one and they told me they only had 4 of the 6 Halloween label hand soaps. And they don't know when/if they'll get more stuff...


----------

